# the Gambler



## KAYLEIGH E (Mar 22, 2010)

Just read a report were some guys complained about the fishing tactics of the boat named the gambler. Funny thing is I just experienced the unprofessionally actions of this boat the other day. Anchored near the pass out of the navigational channel I was nearly ran over by this boat. I understand My boat is required to give way while under power but I was anchored, and out of the channel. The Gambler was cutting the corner near the point in the pass. I will make sure and point anyone I know far away from this vessel. Wish I had a heave jig in hand when they came by.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I was on the boat in that report. He tried to make it sound nice. Sorry you had him run by you, but I wouldn't start chucking lead. Karma is a good thing!

Skip


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

It is obvious from your report, our report, and other recreational fisher's input that this guy just doesn't give a hoot about other boaters. His unprofessional conduct in responding to our radio calls and b.s. post of trying to contact us but we were "unreceptive" is indictive of his continual behavior. Granted, charters want to please there customers, etc., etc., but a little respect on the water goes a long way. Wonder if he runs up, etc. on his brother charters? Oh, well, enough about the GAMBLER...just behave on the water the way you would want to be treated - the old GOLDEN RULE!









Just my ten bucks worth!









Cheers, John


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

John, your ten bucks is better than my 2 cents worth.............keep the faith!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I have seen the Gambler before. They are members of the New Orleans Yacht Club. I saw them in Venice last year weighing in. Classless to say the least. I'm sorry that you had that experience from them. That sucks. They think they are big shots. Every one of the crew had "The Gambler" tattoo's on their ankles like they were a gang or something. lol I couldn't help but laugh at them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Stick to the high road and that will make you the better of the two boat captains in that situation.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Was the name of the boat "The Gambler" or "Gambler"? The boat named "Gambler" out of Pensacola has been around for years and are good guys. What size and type boat was it?


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

My appologies to the crew of the Gambler. I didn't realize there were two boats named the same thing. The Gambler I am referring two is a 60 foot boat and not a 40' Resmondo. I have seen it in Pensacola before but didn't realize there were two.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

GAMBLER, Pensacola, FL is the one I/we (SHUR KETCH II Crew) were referring to. Close enough (without another boat around, and a "large fishing area" as mentioned by the GAMBLER captain, that we talked to the customers, they hooked our marker, and tangled lines with us:










Cheers, john


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, thats definitely not the boat I was thinking of.



> *NoCatch (18/05/2010)*GAMBLER, Pensacola, FL is the one I/we (SHUR KETCH II Crew) were referring to. Close enough (without another boat around, and a "large fishing area" as mentioned by the GAMBLER captain, that we talked to the customers, they hooked our marker, and tangled lines with us:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

does anyone know if this is or is not the boat owned by Buzz Pitts i have fished his boat several times when he was also the captain. He personally is a great guy he was good friends with my dad. if this is his boat causing the problems he might want to know what kind of practices his captains are using. I haven't spoken with him in years before my father died i'm not even sure if he still owns the boat.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Buzz owns the boat in the pictures. With all the posts i can make heads or tails out of who did what. Can someone clarify. Buzz and his son Brian are good people. I hate for some bad info to hurt their business.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *LITECATCH (18/05/2010)*Buzz owns the boat in the pictures. With all the posts i can make heads or tails out of who did what. Can someone clarify. Buzz and his son Brian are good people. I hate for some bad info to hurt their business.


Here you go Scott:

<a href="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/Topic568668.aspx">http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/Topic568668.aspx</a>

I don't think I would be too happy having a boat run up om me at anchored on a "big" spot and get my bouy and lines tangled. 

Not sure who was drivin the Gambler. Brad King?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Buzz does own the boat and he also Captains it. He is an amazing person who I have had the pleasure of workingfor since 1993. The Pitts family are some of the best in the business and some of the classiest people in our area. The Pitts family will and have gone out of there way to make life easier for many people and I will no longer sit by and watch a bunch of OLD and BITTER people bash his good name and the boat!!!!

This is idiotic that a local charter boat with a reputable name and a track record of nothing but good be bashed by a few guy's who felt like they owned a PUBLIC wreck. GET OVER IT!!! Those wrecks are paid for by tax dollars that we all pay and everyone has the right to fish them. Charter or recreational! I do not understand this. This is silly..............

PLease lets drop this petty BS and get on with posting fishing reports and get ready for our 6 weeks of snapper fishing. I hope all of you a great season and I hope we are spared from the oil spill..

..........................See you out there

Capt. Brad King


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Run Dover (18/05/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *LITECATCH (18/05/2010)*Buzz owns the boat in the pictures. With all the posts i can make heads or tails out of who did what. Can someone clarify. Buzz and his son Brian are good people. I hate for some bad info to hurt their business.
> ...


Capt. Buzz was running the boat on Friday.. I was working the deck that day.......


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *KAYLEIGH E (17/05/2010)*Just read a report were some guys complained about the fishing tactics of the boat named the gambler. Funny thing is I just experienced the unprofessionally actions of this boat the other day. Anchored near the pass out of the navigational channel I was nearly ran over by this boat. I understand My boat is required to give way while under power but I was anchored, and out of the channel. The Gambler was cutting the corner near the point in the pass. I will make sure and point anyone I know far away from this vessel. Wish I had a heave jig in hand when they came by.


Sounds to me like this happened in Destin. "cutting the corner near the point" . Heard the stories about that boat out of Destin. Never heard of anything on the Pcola one....


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I have personally known and fished with Buz Pitts and the Gambler family for about 5 years now. In my opinion you wouldnt find a better bunch of people to have in your life and to fish with as well. I have had nothing but great luck fishing with them and have pleanty of stories from getting to know them, all great memories. There are a very few charter boats in the world I will walk on to, with the Gambler being# 1of the list. They have always treated me, and my family with a great deal of respect and always put me on some great fish, and great fishing memories. It upsets me to see such disrespect towards people that I know, but I have come to realize in this world that everyone is entitled to there own opinion. All I know is we are human and we all mess up sometimes. Always remember what you learned in Kindergarten, its nice and friendly to share and everyone makes mistakes. I know that I will fish with Capt. Buz, Capt. Brad, Capt. Brian, and Kenny any day of the week. They are the type of people that will give you the shirt off your back if you needed it. I count myself very lucky to know them and to have fished with them over the years. I as well look forward to many more trips on The Gambler in the future. I want to personally thank Capt. Buz, Capt. Brad, Capt. Brian, and Kenny for many great memories and hopefully many more to come. You guys rock it out!!!!


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

what a bunch of whining idiots. anyone that reads the original post sees a very resonable explanation for the tangle lines and a sincere apology from the crew/captain.

key points. 
public wreck. 
popular productivePUBLIC wreck. 
capt leftpublic wreck for your continued enjoyment. 
captapologized.

get over it.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think you need to get over it. Non of the OP's kept this going, it wasn't a wreck, it was a BIG rubble spot, so no need for the whole thing! 

Skip


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

> *Fish Happens (17/05/2010)*I have seen the Gambler before. They are members of the New Orleans Yacht Club. I saw them in Venice last year weighing in. Classless to say the least. I'm sorry that you had that experience from them. That sucks. They think they are big shots. Every one of the crew had "The Gambler" tattoo's on their ankles like they were a gang or something. lol I couldn't help but laugh at them.


WOW! I know some college girls that tattooed their sorority on their ankles...think those guys feel like a sorority?:hehe: lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I've known Buzz since he first got the Gambler and he is a stand up guy. Buzz if you read this this is Ron from the Gulf Rogue.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I know Buzz and Brian, i deer hunted with them for years and he is my dads ex brother in law.. they are good dudes, all around! i cant really understand what the big fuss is?? he ran too close to your boat while anchored? is that the huge deal that makes you come on the forum and bash his name and try to ruin his business.. im sure business is rough enough as it is. and then to make matters worse you "wish you had a heave jig" to chunk at the boat!! are you kidding me?!


----------

